
Getting into YC, Beating Cancer, and Raising $1M+ – Fiix (YC W17) [video] - khallil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd63Cc7p7e8
======
bcjordan
Fantastic storytelling and compelling video -- best of luck with your
adventure, subscribed and will be following your journey!

